# fawn dutch in the making



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

after initial success in making p.e dutch I had to scrap them and start again as the animals produced were weaklings.Back to the drawing board and midway in the process to producing p.e fawns.Black eyes are proving tenacious.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

I am loving the look, i can see where you are going with it! damn you black eyes!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Extremely beautiful mice Sarah! One of the varieties I'd like Dutch in is red. I have the first step on the way, a verrry pregnant fawn doe which I had mated to a Dutch buck.

Sarah xxx


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I think red will probably be more striking Sarah but I want a colour that complements my main self which is the fawns.I am pleased with these for substance and vitality,they are a sooty pale ish red and have the docile fawn temperament.As luck would have it,all does :evil:


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Ohhhhh yes, they're wonderful :love1 :love1

Black eyes are best!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Madhouse Stud said:


> I am loving the look, i can see where you are going with it! damn you black eyes!


yes,damn them indeed.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

tratallen said:


> Ohhhhh yes, they're wonderful :love1 :love1
> 
> Black eyes are best!


If I had wanted black eyes I bet they would be pink.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

> If I had wanted black eyes I bet they would be pink.


Ain't that always the way? :lol:

Sarah xxx


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

If I had a marked variety it'd almost definitely be these, obviously in red, you know me.


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

They look very promising Sarah, good luck with them. Rob Gudgeon had some pretty Champagne Dutch a few years ago. I like the idea of them in red. Paul Kitchingman had them in lots of colours too including satins.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Very nice! Red eyes would be great though; I'm having trouble getting red eyes on fawn meeces as well. I have a dozen argente thus far, which I like just fine, but they are not fawn! Grrr!

I'd like to see an assay kit for common fancy mousie genes. That's not asking too much, is it?!

Good luck, hon.


----------

